# explanation pedigree



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Mgd & Psy's Breeding

I don't know how to read a pedigree, I'm very curious about this breeding the puppy's are on the ground now...

They say in their ad that it's a Jumbo/Boudreaux bloodline.
Is there someone who can read this and give me some more info about this.

Thanx Jimxxx


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I don't know there are lots of crosses and mixes in there.. theres a little of everything just looks like a bulldog,,
but I will say that S.V.S's & Pit Forward's Marshall looks like a damn creature from Alien lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

^^ right? what the hell happened to his face?!?!?!?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Would appear he was matched and lost his nose....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep it wood be a safe guess to say that. But that dont answer the dude's question. 

Breeding like that about all you could do is look at the grandparents and hope what you looking for is there.

Over yonder it's hard to say. There are some good dogs over there and they still do it the rite way.

The dog yall speaking of looks to be healthy tho and he aint missing any feedings that for sure. Just but ugly!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ What he said.... Look at what your dog is mostly built on in the 4 gen. Like MIskos Tomy and Ridonjics Jumbo and such.. To explain it best its a Goga Armor bred dog... focused on those two dogs I just mentioned. Which go back to like what was already said by HJ I believe. A lil bit of everything put together and produced good ol fashioned bulldogs. That Male on top in this breeding could almost go as a Hubbards Gimp Throwback if it wasn't so scattered itd take 2 days of analysis to lay it all out. LOL


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And the dog looks like predator not alien... just sayn


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for reading It and for the explanation.
I didn't saw that pic yet, wow ugly it is, I think the same what JTP said.

Are these dogs just ugly monsters or can I use them for confirmation and sports.?
All sports except WP that's illegal here.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

They had a pic of the dog pre accident also and he was a very nice looking dog... im not q confirmation pro or anything but if the dog has the drive I dont see why he couldnt do sports


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

jimxxx said:


> Mgd & Psy's Breeding
> 
> I don't know how to read a pedigree, I'm very curious about this breeding the puppy's are on the ground now...
> 
> ...


Nicely bred blood...all working dogs
It is basically Redboy/Jocko/Jeep/Boudreaux


----------

